# [video] Cubing = Good at Math?!



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 18, 2012)

For those of you who've had people assumed you are/were good at math because you're "good" at cubing, this one's for you!


----------



## TanookiTrev (Sep 18, 2012)

Hahaha I get this all the time but I'm only average at maths xD


----------



## Godmil (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Stefan (Sep 18, 2012)

That's a great one!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Sep 18, 2012)

Love your videos  

Dennis


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 18, 2012)

Haha good editing and everything.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 18, 2012)

Im in Algebra 2!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 18, 2012)

Your best video yet!

I'm good at math, and that's probably why I wanted to solve the cube in the first place.


----------



## F perm (Sep 18, 2012)

Hahaha!
I'm in 9th grade and already done with Alg I and Geo, currently in Alg II, so I'm ahead of most people, but I wouldn't say I great at it; just ahead.


----------



## JianhanC (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm a failure in math and science, yet I'm doing a Foundation in Science. I got into science in the first place because people told me I'd do well in engineering because I cube lol.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## tx789 (Sep 20, 2012)

I used to be interested in maths more but not any more


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Sep 20, 2012)

Haha. My favorite part is the "Asian Version." I couldn't stop laughing when I saw that. Great video.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2012)

lol. I never have people assume I'm good at maths because I can undo an aerobics cube.


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 20, 2012)

I've just lost the game.


----------



## jla (Sep 20, 2012)

I get this all the time, I am pretty good at math but people don't understand there's almost no connection to cubes...

Great vid btw


----------



## LNZ (Sep 20, 2012)

I did like maths at school and got my best average grades with the subject when compared to other subjects.

I also won a credit in the AMC (Australian Maths Competition) maths competition while in Year 11 in 1986.
And the competition was sponsored by Westpac.

This competition is no longer around. But if you were not around in Australia in 1986, the "test" had 
30 multiple-choice questions to answer in 75 minutes. Such a "test" is similar to the NAPLAN tests we have now.
And like the NAPLAN tests, this competition was a national one with all students in a given year given exactly
the same questions anywhere in Australia.

The name I use here is a tribute to my love of maths. Name was invented in October 1990 and first used in a proper manner
in coin operated arcade games (remember those?) as a hi-score name in January 1991.

And I must be in a very tiny fraction of Australians that have solved cubes from 2x2x2-8x8x8 and 11x11x11.

And I will buy a Shengshou 9x9x9 when it comes out unless a V-Cube 9 comes out first.


----------



## Escher (Sep 20, 2012)

Seeing people's faces when I used to tell them I did Philosophy and Politics degree was amazing, and now I'm doing an English Lit one...


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 20, 2012)

Ben and i like talking about weird maths on skypę but I don't think it's anything to do with čübįñg that I am good at it
Someponies say that to me though


----------



## uniacto (Sep 20, 2012)

Eh. They mainly ask if I'm good at memorizing all the algs and stuff. I'm decent at memorizing paragraphs and facts for tests, but for some reason, it takes me around 5 days to cement an alg in my head, which is why I'm not full PLL yet. 

The Asian part of the video made me laugh pretty hard. xD Except for instead of a B+, it would be an A-


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 20, 2012)

Solving the cube was a choice on a math project in 8th grade c:


----------



## uniacto (Sep 20, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Solving the cube was a choice on a math project in 8th grade c:



tell me you did it. did you?


----------



## Dene (Sep 20, 2012)

lololol B+


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 20, 2012)

whats math?


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 20, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> whats math?



måths


----------



## pjk (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice.



Escher said:


> Seeing people's faces when I used to tell them I did Philosophy and Politics degree was amazing, and now I'm doing an English Lit one...


Are you going for a second undergrad degree? I considered that. I noticed when I was in England, Philosophy, English, and Psychology all had an abundant amount of females studying them. Does that have anything to do with your choice?  I knew a guy studying Psychology at Leeds who was one of two males in the entire course for his year.


----------



## Escher (Sep 20, 2012)

pjk said:


> Are you going for a second undergrad degree? I considered that. I noticed when I was in England, Philosophy, English, and Psychology all had an abundant amount of females studying them. Does that have anything to do with your choice?  I knew a guy studying Psychology at Leeds who was one of two males in the entire course for his year.



Nah, I dropped out of Aberdeen P&P cos it sucked and other stuff.

I have been to many events this week (freshers week) and only seen 4 other guys on my 350-strong course. Only one of them is doing Theatre so he must having a great time...


----------



## MirzaCubing (Sep 20, 2012)

uniacto said:


> tell me you did it. did you?



Of course  That's how I first got into cubing


----------



## bgdgyfer (Sep 21, 2012)

Everybody says that when i show them my solving of the 3x3x3 and they think i can count cards


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 21, 2012)

Outro song :tu


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 21, 2012)

uniacto said:


> Eh. They mainly ask if I'm good at memorizing all the algs and stuff. I'm decent at memorizing paragraphs and facts for tests, but for some reason, it takes me around 5 days to cement an alg in my head, which is why I'm not full PLL yet.
> 
> The Asian part of the video made me laugh pretty hard. xD Except for instead of a B+, it would be an A-


The way I grew up, A- was acceptable. 


RNewms27 said:


> Outro song :tu


<3


----------



## pjk (Sep 21, 2012)

Escher said:


> Nah, I dropped out of Aberdeen P&P cos it sucked and other stuff.
> 
> I have been to many events this week (freshers week) and only seen 4 other guys on my 350-strong course. Only one of them is doing Theatre so he must having a great time...


That is insane. I knew it was freshers week, jealous. England university life is so crazy. Are you in Sheffield now? Have fun!


----------



## Dene (Sep 21, 2012)

pjk said:


> Are you going for a second undergrad degree? I considered that. I noticed when I was in England, Philosophy, English, and Psychology all had an abundant amount of females studying them.



Pretty much like this in New Zealand, especially in Psychology


----------



## uniacto (Sep 21, 2012)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> The way I grew up, A- was acceptable.



I got in major trouble when I came home with a 92% on my report card last year -.-


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 25, 2012)

uniacto said:


> I got in major trouble when I came home with a 92% on my report card last year -.-


;_;


----------

